# Word Ref Contest 2004



## vachecow

Is it finally over?    Have the titles been added?    or......are we still in the process of doing this?       and, When will it end?


----------



## Silvia

Hi vachecow121!

Of course the contest is over! 

Be patient for now...


----------



## vachecow

Ok....just wondering...thanks!


----------



## Focalist

I was wondering that too, vc_CXXI...

There were lots of "contests" around before I went into WR-purdah shortly before Christmas (I even voted in one of them -- much against my anti-fol-de-rol principles). Returning now to participation in the fora, I see them no more. Did I miss anything exciting?

F


----------



## Silvia

Yes, F, that they have been removed 

Seriously, they were just temporary sticky threads for the poll time. Now it's the award time 

I'm glad to know you voted 

Now let's wait and see the winners!

I guess you'll have to be patient a little more...


----------



## Silvia

Finally, the List of Winners is on!


----------



## vachecow

Yeah!  !  !


----------



## lsp

I'm tickled pink... "It's an honor just to be nominated in such distinguished company..." and so on. See you all on the red carpet at the after-party! 

p.s. Is it true about our user titles?


----------



## Silvia

Yes, lsp, of course it is!

Mike will have some extra work to do


----------



## mkellogg

I hope to get people's titles & PM limit set within the week!


Mike


----------

